# Old House, Thin Walls...New Door Help Please!!!



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

The term you want to use is jamb. Thats the actual door frame. Casing is the moulding that goes around it after its installed. The door you bought probably has a jamb about 4 and 9/16ths wide, right?

If your wall is 3" thick (2" thick stud, plus 1/2" drywall on each side) you can center the door in the opening, then put some 1X3 or 1X whatever around the door on each side where casing would normally go. 1X material is actually 3/4" thick. One on each side would almost exactly make it perfect, if you have 1/2" drywall and not 5/8 drywall or plaster (you said drywall). I would do the 1X3 thing and then put casing over that. The other option is cutting the jamb narrower, but it will probably look funny. Hope this helped.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

If it is a 2x4 wall as you have described, then it is actually 1 1/2" thick. Adding a 1/2" layer of sheetrock will only bring it out to 2 1/2" thickness.

Other options:

1.) Measure and check to see, if you could purchase a prehung door with jambs that could be trimmed down, while allowing the door to operate properly (prehung door without the casing installed). If the jambs are do-able, take the door out of the frame, then dismantle the frame (jambs), mill the jambs and top frame down to the width you need (use a table saw). Re-assemble with wood glue and 18g staples.

2.) Have a door custom fabricated with a jamb for this wall thickness (if you are lacking in the carpentry skills to properly fabricate one yourself)

3.) Build out the framing of that particular wall (by ferring it out) to a normal wall thickess or slightly greater. (Much easier method for DIY type skill level)


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I was picturing an old house with actual 2x4s....which is why I had my doubts about it being drywall.


----------



## Creek (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. It is an old house with actual 2x4's which measure 2" x 4". There used to be plaster and lathe on the walls which we removed. We will be putting up drywall in it's place. Hence the new wall thickness of 2" +1" for drywall, hence the question about the new door jambs.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Creek said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It is an old house with actual 2x4's which measure 2" x 4". There used to be plaster and lathe on the walls which we removed. We will be putting up drywall in it's place. Hence the new wall thickness of 2" +1" for drywall, hence the question about the new door jambs.


IN YO FACE, ATLANTIC!!!!! just kidding.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

send_it_all said:


> IN YO FACE, ATLANTIC!!!!! just kidding.


:laughing:


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

The wall, even if actual 2x4 would measure 4" + 1" for sheetrock totalling 5". Your door jamb will actually be to short and need to be firred out as referenced. I went to Menards and found a pine screen stock in the moulding dept. It was exactly what I needed and you can barely tell it is there.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> The wall, even if actual 2x4 would measure 4" + 1" for sheetrock totalling 5". Your door jamb will actually be to short and need to be firred out as referenced. I went to Menards and found a pine screen stock in the moulding dept. It was exactly what I needed and you can barely tell it is there.


If you go back to the original post...op says studs were turned sideways...on the flat...2"


----------



## chiller (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello,
I run into this problem all the time with either the 2x4 turned sideways or the 2x4 set the right way. Add the drywall and nothing matches to current construction standards.
Your simplest solution is to go to your local building supply store(Not a big box store) and order a custom jamb width door. In the description you described you would need a width of 3" on the jamb, but check the measurements and discuss the project with the pros at the builders supply.
The pre-hung unit will cost a little more than a regular unit from a big box store, maybe $30 more, but it will fit like a glove, no fiddeling and look professional.
Hope this helps,
Chuck


----------



## trptman (Apr 18, 2007)

You know,
If it isn't already too late (if you still have'nt hung the drywall) you could also just add strips of wood to the faces of the studs on the whole wall to in essence make the studs a conventional 3 1/2" thick-and THEN hang your drywall. That way you can use your standard door unit and you also have more room in the wall cavities for switch or rec. boxes, plumbing, hvac, or whatever might be the case.
Not sure if this would work for your specific case, but it would keep the wall and door from looking "funny" because it is so thin. I've run into this and know exactly what you are talking about. It does look a little odd to the eye.


----------

